# Cost to build a villa



## wakawakawoo

Does anyone know how much it cost per m2 or per sqft to build a stand alone villa 2/3 storey 4/5 bed/bath etc in Dubai excluding land cost?

Want an idea before I buy some land that I have seen.


----------



## wandabug

I thought only GCC residents could buy land in Dubai. Where have you seen land that a UK citizen can buy?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

wandabug said:


> I thought only GCC residents could buy land in Dubai. Where have you seen land that a UK citizen can buy?


The only plots I've heard of where non-GCC nationals can buy are Emirates Hills which are v v expensive  

The cost of construction there for one villa will also be VERY high I'd expect. Not sure many contractors here would want to get involved with just building a single villa...


----------



## Maz25

Jumeirah Jim said:


> The cost of construction there for one villa will also be VERY high I'd expect. Not sure many contractors here would want to get involved with just building a single villa...


You're definitely right about this. The other person's choice would be restricted to the small contractors, who would be intent on making the most money from the job - larger contractors are not interested in building a single villa as the job is far too small and there is really no money to be made in it. They'd rather tie up their resources on larger projects where the profit margins are bigger.

My best advice for the other person is to speak to an architect and cost consultant. There are a number of factors that have to be considered before you can get an average square metre rate for any development.


----------



## remaaz

Hi there,

I found a land that suits you. (Joking)
Anyway, Prices may differ from an emirate to another and BTW contarctors deal with square feet.
1 sq. meter = 10.76 sq feet
In Sharjah it costs around 200 Dhs per feet and I believe costs in Dubai may exceed 280/ ft.

Regards,


----------

